# Angola Picture Gallery: A Beautiful African country on the move



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Capoeira


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Mussulo


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Miradouro da Lua


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Photo's by Mario Simoes​


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Luanda


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------

